# Need help



## lnidrywall (Jan 18, 2010)

We would like to hire an experienced drywall finisher for additions, repairs and renovation jobs. We’re a small company, so you must be interested in working with co workers as though they were friends. You must also be able to fix anything (drywall related of course). We’ve been in business here in Eastern Ohio for over 26 years and we have NEVER had a slow year.
$65,000 a year.
Health insurance with prescription 
Vision
Dental
Matching 401k
Disability 
Life insurance 
1 week paid vacation after 1 year
5 paid personal days a year
Paid holidays
2 weeks paid vacation after 2 years
Company truck


----------

